# Watch out for Ag teacher scams



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Figured I would let yall know what I'm dealing with.
My son and daughter were planning to show goats for the 2015 fall season.
We paid $600 with a money order for 2 boer goats.
We paid this to the High school FFA back in early April.
All was good until this last Friday, when my son came home with the money order saying we had to cash it in and give the AG teacher $600 cash.
We don't give personal checks anymore to this AG teacher because he holds on to the checks for weeks. 5 weeks for a fundraiser and 9 weeks for another fundraiser. And I'm talking about hundreds a dollars on these checks.
But anyways it was nothing but a hassle last year when we showed our first goat.
First of all the goat we recieved in June 2014 had coccidia and died less than 2 weeks after we got it.
I fought tooth and nails for another goat to replace the first goat.
We recieved the 2nd goat "no charge" in July 2014 and the stipulation was he had to keep it at the AG barn until the show in October.
Well in August the goat mysteriously got a broken leg and needed to be put in a cast.
So after $500 worth of vet bills between the 2 goats we finally made the show and placed 5th out of 14
Now let's fast forward to now....
My son brought home the $600 money order and I cashed it and put it back into my savings.
And as a family we decided we was not going through all this crap like we did last year.
I told the AG teacher that we was just going to keep our money and will not be purchasing goats.
He responded back saying he already paid for the goats that the cash was to reimburse him.
Now yall tell me this isn't fishy...
He had a $600 money order for almost 2 months and don't cash it and wants cash now.
I believe he is making some kind of kickback or profit off these kids livestock purchases.
We are meeting the school superintendent Monday to discuss this issue.
He told me also that writing the money order to the school was the problem..


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Also let add how the buying of a show animal works with this Ag teacher.
We give the money and he goes by himself and pick the animals that he chooses.
The buyers don't have any say on anything when it comes to buying a show animal.
It's all the AG teacher choosing with our money...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would tell him that is his problem. That is way to fishy that he wouldn't cash a check. No way I would give him cash.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Uh NO WAY, good for you for cashing it and keeping your $$ it sounds like you are being ripped off big time! 

First of all, the KIDS should be picking out their own animals! How on earth are they going to learn to look for their own if they can't go and pick out their own. 

Can't you just buy your kids a wether and keep it at home so they can show in FFA/4-H without having to use the ag. program at school? I hope the meeting with the superintendent goes well, sounds like this guy needs to be investigated and possibly removed from teaching!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ I agree!! And your probably right on him making $ off this. I've seen it too much here where I live. One ag teacher was buying grain, charging the kids X amount plus gas and when my friend told my mom she said oh no no, I know the owner and your paying way to much.
Second I sold a little buckling at the sale, I got $160. The buyer was a ag teacher and he handed him and cut his horns and sold him the next week for $400. I was ticked!!! You don't mess with kids like that. I think I wouldn't have been upset if he even charged the kid $200 since he did drive and sit at the sale, but that much profit??
Your kids can still attend the ag classes and be in 4h, if this was me, my kids would be showing in 4h


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Yeah, he is starting to get a little hateful in his text messages this morning.
He said he is not going to be hung out and be stuck with 2 goats that we told him to buy.
There is no kinda contract that we signed.
I replied back and said only way he is getting any of my money if he sues me in court and he wins the judgement.


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

And if he did already buy the goats, where are they at and why haven't we seen them...smh


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would be on the phone with a super intendant or board member of the school. You gave him the dang cashiers check/ money order whatever you gave him. That's as good as cash on being good and the only issue is that 'someone' wants it off the books. Him still hounding you over this crap. He had his chance to get the money and decided not to


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Oh believe me, we will be at the superintendent office Monday.
He does need to be investigated but will that happen?
Around these parts we call it the good ole boy club.
His brother is the DA in the neighboring county.
Just thank god I live 20miles from the county line..lol


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wait, the kids can't even choose their own goats?!? That's a load of bull pucky...how are they going to learn anything if they don't get to participate? They should be doing it all, from the buying, to the feeding and fitting, and all the way to showing.

What he is doing is VERY suspicious. Be sure to keep all texts and emails, and go over his head to the program superintendent.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

jonboyyy said:


> Oh believe me, we will be at the superintendent office Monday.
> He does need to be investigated but will that happen?
> Around these parts we call it the good ole boy club.
> His brother is the DA in the neighboring county.
> Just thank god I live 20miles from the county line..lol


I'm really not sure. There is no LAW that says you can't buy and sell goats for a higher profit even if he is a ag teacher BUT what he's doing is going to be frowned on by is bosses. Let's say he is buying and selling these goats, which I'm guessing that's what he's doing, he shouldn't be doing that during school time. He also shouldn't be pestering you about it. He should also be showing the kids how to pick out their own animals, you know TEACHING them. I'm assuming that every school system is the same. My mom was on the school board and so I know a few inside stuff. If he is 10yeared let's say he has his job for 10 years but when it comes time to review him and you file a complaint then they look at that and sorry I don't know what school board wouldn't fire him. Now if they find that there is more crooked stuff going on then just with you then yeah it's going to get messy. I mean why have a ag class if the kids and parents are always worried there's some kind of con going on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Forgot, if your worried about the brother make sure in the end there is a complaint filed. Also keep that copy and if anything ever happens where your in a position you have proof of what's going on. Yeah in a perfect world you shouldn't have to worry, but I know from experience how people can and will abuse their authority


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would also ask to see the bill of sale for the two SPECIFIC GOATS he supposedly bought for you -he should be able to produce this without a problem! If not - ask where or who he bought them from - the resource should readily be able to tell you what he paid for them - if they exist. From now on I would go with 4H - none of us EVER buy other kids market animals - sure we will share a resource or recommendation, but that's as far as it goes. I am leader of a 4H group here, and if one of my kids wanted me to purchase, I would have him and his family go with me........


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, what a mess! Yep, keep every piece of documentation, talk to the parents of other kids, find out where these goats come from and call the breeders. (if he won't tell you that info, maybe he is breeding them himself and making a tidy little profit!) Good luck!


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

What a mess! I remember your post from last year and I was horrified! 
I would tell that teacher that his problems aren't your own, and just pull your child from FFA and sign him up with your local 4-H.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Some people think they can get away with too many shenanagins. 

You have every right to back out and keep your money, as this was very fishy all the way around. 

Personally, I like the idea of informing the authorities (super intendent), but wouldn't expect much being done about any of it. There are many more ways for your kids to show goats. Explore your other options and walk away from this strange situation. Calmly, cooly walk away knowing you are in the right. Remember you are setting the example for your kids.


----------



## jonboyyy (May 1, 2014)

Well here is how it went down Monday.
We emailed the superintendent and meet with the Ag teacher.
We decided it's best to keep our money and both kids will stay in his Ag class at school next year BUT we won't be buying anymore animals to show.
We might decide to go without he local 4-H at a later date. But we are happy just to take a extended break from showing.
We have 3 goats at home already to keep us busy,
Plus both my kids stay busy with sports,band and church.
My oldest son will be 16 this month so he looking to get some wheels this summer.
So it's just best to keep the money and walk away from all this mess.
I'm just glad to get the money back into my banking account


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I have a mean streak that I try to keep under control, but situations like yours might make it tough for me to be nice. 
It sounds like you've already decided on the best solution, but another option that you could have pursued if the superintendent did nothing would have been to write to the editorial section of your local paper. Don't name names! You don't want anything to do with possible slander or libel charges; all you need to do is raise some questions in the minds of the other FFA parents.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> <snip> If he is *10yeared* <snip>


Ummm...did you mean Tenure? :grin:



> In the United States and Canada, *tenure* is a contractual right of a teacher or professor not to have his or her position terminated without just cause. It is awarded after a probationary period.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha ha  
I'm happy your happy with how it ended, but it's still sad that you guys got so frustrated that now your kids are not doing a market animal, or any animal. You all must of in a way wanted to do it in the first place. Not trying to change your mind, you seem very pleased with the choice, i guess I'm just still very upset for you guys


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That's totally bizarre. In 4-h (we show dairy goats), the only time the kids DON'T pick their own goats is if they are leasing from another farm. Even then the farms we leased from let my girls have some leeway picking who they'd oversee and train and show...


----------

